# Anyone fish Kokosing Lake?



## DrChip (Sep 6, 2004)

A buddy of mine is coming out next weekend to do some fishing. We're considering fishing Knox, but it's an 85 minute drive each way from where I live. So, I was thinking about camping up by there. I see there is camping and Kokosing Lake, and was thinking maybe it would make sense to camp and fish there a bit, plus also at Knox since it looks like they're only about 5-10 miles apart.

My questions -- how's the fishing at Kokosing, particuarly at this time of year? Is it worth trying there at all, or focusing for two full days at Knox? I read on one sight they have northerns in there, but the Kokosing site itself doesn't mention them.

My other question -- how's the camping options at Kokosing (for tent camping), and are there better places to tent camp close to Knox Lake?

Thanks for any input!

chip


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

There really isn't anywere to camp other than kokosing unless you drive quite a ways away from both lakes.

Kokosing can be good fishing but i would have to say that i would spend both days on knox. Kokosing has smallmouth and lm, and is predominitly a very shallow lake.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Your less then a half hr from other lakes in the area. You can also camp at Mohican state park its open year round. Kokosing you can camp on the bank.


----------



## Jitterbug (Apr 13, 2004)

I completely agree with what Fish4Fun has to say. Spend your time at Knox. If you want another option, consider fishing the Kokosing river. What a beautiful stretch of river and some good fishing too.


----------



## PERCHPOOP (Dec 30, 2005)

I used to do very good at kokosing lake. Just find the creek channel where the kokosing river meets the the lake , northern part of lake. Lots of bass. The island drop offs aren't a bad place to throw tubes. the stump beds in the eastern section usually hold cats and crappie, and the whole lake is chock full o carp. Usually no crowd at all.


----------



## DrChip (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys. On Kokosing River, I'm not sure how big it is. I have a 17' Tracker boat -- it draws maybe 2 feet of water max. Any chance I can get in the river with that? I don't mind crashing into rocks and stumps on the bottom -- that's what an old aluminum boat is for -- but if I can't get in there or too many trees block it or there are really shallow places (I can't exactly portage!), I probably won't be able to fish there.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

No Chip the kokosing is a wading river but excellent smallmouth oppurtunities. Your boat would never go on the kokosing.


----------



## Jitterbug (Apr 13, 2004)

Yep, portage is a must. I've taken both a canoe and a small jon boat that can be pushed a short ways. The river was way down before this last rain. I haven't been out lately to know the level. I'd recommend that you stay on Knox lake both days. You can camp at Kokosing and do some night fishing for catfish. There are some nice ones in there.


----------

